# HONDA SNOWBLOWER ENTHUSIASTS



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Administrator; Please delete if not allowed and my apologies.

Our Facebook group HSE ( Honda snowblower enthusiasts ) regularly promotes snowblowerforum.com as the go to source for everything snowblower related.

HSE is for Honda snowblower owners ( or potential owners ). Our goal is to help members save money on basic maintenance and repairs, teach people what to look for in a good used Honda, show the pros and cons on buying new, share pictures of their Honda's in action , buy and sell anything Honda snow blower related ,







and have a little fun.

We are approaching 900 members worldwide. Most of them are just everyday Honda owners but we also have Honda mechanics, small engine shop owners, and even a couple Honda dealers as members.

So check us out.

Thank You.


----------



## Johnny G1 (Jan 28, 2020)

Don't do facebook.


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

I don't intend to create account. Is it possible to browse and lurk without the facebook banner getting in the way?


----------



## Miles (Sep 16, 2016)

I just signed up for the Honda group on facebook and it looks good. There are a lot of Honda-specific conversations.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Johnny G1 said:


> Don't do facebook.


You can ask your Honda questions here for him or others to answer.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Johnny G1 said:


> Don't do facebook.





aa335 said:


> I don't intend to create account. Is it possible to browse and lurk without the facebook banner getting in the way?


it's a private group. I give away Honda snowblowers from time to time and when we were public we would get hundreds and hundreds of entries for the drawings. Now the drawing is only open to members.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Grunt said:


> You can ask your Honda questions here for him or others to answer.


Thanks. I only posted here to get maybe more mechanic type Honda people to join to help with all the questions we get. Always looking for new ideas on repairs, better ideas , and people to correct me if we give out bad advice.


----------



## Honda1132 (Sep 2, 2016)

It's a great Facebook page.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Honda1132 said:


> It's a great Facebook page.


Thanks. appreciate that. coming from a SBF member means a lot. Finished this one recently. Bead blasted and powder coated bucket, chute , and tank Cardinal red. Black wheels and chrome muffler. Looks better in person. Have to apply decals to side of bucket. it's a HS928.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

orangputeh said:


> Administrator; Please delete if not allowed and my apologies.
> 
> Our Facebook group HSE ( Honda snowblower enthusiasts ) regularly promotes snowblowerforum.com as the go to source for everything snowblower related.
> 
> ...


How can I access the group page...?


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

YSHSfan said:


> How can I access the group page...?


just do a search on FB and it should come up. Love to have you join. approaching 900 members worldwide.


----------



## chrisbloom (Oct 12, 2020)

That light mount is sweet, where can I get one?


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

chrisbloom said:


> That light mount is sweet, where can I get one?


it's part of the handlebar frame. just drilled a hole and mounted it.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Have over 1200 members and we need more Honda techs to join and help with all the questions. I am basically a hobbyist and glorified parts changer.

Need experienced people who know electrics , rejetting , technical aspects, about Honda snowblowers.

Thank You.


----------



## Robwolf3 (Dec 27, 2020)

I'm looking at a used (2010 or 2011) HS 928. What's it worth? It's missing some of the "modern" features- but is it still a better machine than a Toro or Ariens?


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Robwolf3 said:


> I'm looking at a used (2010 or 2011) HS 928. What's it worth? It's missing some of the "modern" features- but is it still a better machine than a Toro or Ariens?


depends on condition. was it used in a snow removal business?if so I would not buy. condition is everything. pictures may help.I get this question all the time.the only real way to give an estimate is by personal inspection.

it could be worth $200.It could be worth $2000. 

you should do some homework here for Toro and Ariens as I only deal with Honda's. from what I have read they are both very good machines. 

good luck.


----------



## Audioi (Dec 21, 2020)

Thanks for the info!


----------

